# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Dispose of fiberglass pool shell ??

## ricwini

Hey everyone, 
Long time reader, first time poster.  
So to cut a long story short, I bought a house that had an inground fiberglass pool in it. The pool was empty up to ?6 months before we bought the house. The pool popped out of the ground. Deciding that there was no hope in saving the pool and it would cost to much anyway. I have removed the fiberglass shell and been filling in the hole. 
Now to my question. 
Has anyone else removed the fiberglass shell ?? and does anyone know how to dispose of the fiberglass ?? I've emailed some people and asked just as many and either they can't or don't even get a response to the question. 
Any comments, questions, experiences and help muchly appreciated. 
Richard

----------


## PeteV

cut it up with a grinder and throw it down the tip! make sure you're wearing a mask and glasses! hope this helps!!

----------


## Moondog55

Put it on big tall legs and use it as a carport?? ebay it as a horse shelter? How big is it?? They do burn but that is frowned upon these days but accidents do happen

----------


## PeteV

fire could work... late at night no wind....

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Fibreglass emits some very toxic fumes when burnt so not recommended. 
Get a chainsaw and chop it into bits that will fit into a skip bin, hire the bin after you have finished cutting so they can drop and pick up later the same day to save costs. 
Take care, full face shield, good mask, gloves etc. 
I jut a 30 foot sailing boat into a skip in a day and binned it the next, miny you I needed 2 bins because I also had the interior fittings and engine to deal with. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## ricwini

Wow thanks all for the quick replies. 
So the tip has no problems with fiberglass? Does any skip bin companies take fibreglass or should i not say anything and they will just dump it at the tip 
How long did it take for you to cut up the 30 footer?? 
Richard

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Just thought you should know that Gosford Council will charge you a small fortune to drop your pool in their landfill - might be work checking first.  You may find it just as cost effective to lob it in a skip bin and get rid of it that way.  Fibreglass can also be recycled just like any other plastic....try one of the larger waste services providers like Transpacific or Veolia to see if you can deal with it that way with a skip bin.

----------


## president_ltd

presumably you still have a huge hole in the ground.
i'd just chop the fibreglass up / break it up so that its not capable of holding water, break the sides down such that there is no fibreglass within (say) 1m of ground level, and fill it over, i.e. leave it in the ground. 
as far as i know there is nothing toxic about fibreglass (source: Working with fibreglass - WorkSafe - Department of Commerce) so no reason i can see that you need to spend good money to tip it.  just bury it.  :Smilie:  
now - if you DID want a pool just because its been drained incorrectly and/or the hydrostatic valve at the bottom of it failed and its popped out and/or deformed in places doesn't mean that its not recoverable.
thats one nice property of fibreglass, with the right trade/skill you could have it chopped in half & still repair it.
but clearly if the pool is not interesting to you, certainly remove it.

----------

